# wishing, dreaming, and panning.



## Domingo (Jun 25, 2009)

(Not my picture. Copy from internet) But I am dreaming.


----------



## LEN (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

OH you did it now your in trouble with 730  LOL

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

That may cause Rod to have a heart attack. and he will be hugging his screen or crying over that picture. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

DAMN ,, THANKS ALOT ,, just had to go and do that to me ,, but if u look real close ,, i am under the floaty ,,     but great pics ,, i really wish i was there ,, for sure ,, my kinda place ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

I would like to be there TOO!!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

Naw, to many skyscrapers in the background :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Jun 26, 2009)

RE: wishing, dreaming, and planning.










(Again not my picture down loaded copy)

Is this better. Ok I am dreaming again. Sorry to do it to you again *730. I want to be there so bad.*


----------



## msjackie (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

Rod, you might as well give up and come on down to see us, except this week and next, MB is hosting a Gay and Lesbian convention  ,   no joke


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

no sorry Domingo ,, too farway from the ocean ,,, but it would be good if i was right on the surf ,, but that maybe a prb ,, diggin out the MH after high tide    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jun 27, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

You know rod if you lived in Utah you could have a home on a beach.  LOL  I have been to the ocean and the only thing I found more interesting than the great salt lake was greater waves.  LOL  You can check out some good pics here http://www.eveandersson.com/usa/ut/great-salt-lake


----------



## cwishert (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

Lee those pictures are beautiful.  I would love to visit there someday.  But I'm not too sure about pink water.  When the water is that color in the bay I would stay out of it. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 30, 2009)

RE: wishing, dreaming, and panning.


----------



## utmtman (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: wishing, dreaming, and panning.

lol dont think that is a serious problem.  Every time I been to that old great salt lake beach the water looked greenish blue to a whitish green probably more cuz of all the salt crystals.


----------



## nitin (Jul 4, 2009)

RE: wishing, dreaming, and panning.



> Domingo - 6/25/2009  8:26 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope your wish is completed. and I pray to God.


----------



## nitin (Jul 4, 2009)

RE: wishing, dreaming, and planning.



> Domingo - 6/26/2009  1:05 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Is it I Don't know but it's very deferential and amazing.
--------
AnilFriendy


----------

